# Never Ending Sativas



## md2of2 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello all, quick question. I have some sativas(ice) that have under 12/12 for about 10 weeks. They are all heavy and sticky, even the lower buds. The hairs have'nt really shown any color change, about 75/25, white to orange. The trics seem to be showing little progresssion to amber. They have been stuck in this state for atleast 2 weeks. I should also note that the tops have become so heavy they are leaning, the sides that are in more direct light have had an explosion of hair growth, I mean there is 80% more hair on the sides in the direct light.

Thanks


----------



## imlovnit24/7 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Ice or what strain(s) its been crossed with, but it sound like you might have late finishing genetics. My neighbor last yr had a random bag seed that took about 13 weeks to flower fully till he was ready to cut her down.


----------



## Bom Shankar (Nov 12, 2011)

I have two Tangerine Dreams that are now at day 100 (Barney's Farms says 70 days LOL). One of them might be done at 102, but the other one looks like it will be way past 120 days (17 weeks haha). But it is totally frosted and smells like tangerines lots of pistils; mostly white a little orange (about 10%). The trichomes are still clear on that one (the 102 day one is starting to get cloudy). They were both very slow flowering phenotypes; I'm guessing they lean towards Neville's Haze flowering time.


----------



## rawgit (Nov 13, 2011)

My blueberry sativa from sannies takes 100+ days to get a little amber.

Don't cut her down till you see the brown.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 25, 2011)

I chopped a critical haze branch early 65 days had me racing around the house! Now it's at 77 still clear ...


----------



## thegrouch34 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am on my last 2 tangering dream seeds. I will never grow this worthless attain again. The genetics for it are so bad. They need to try and bread this again. What ever barnys farm realeased is not the strain that won the can cup in 2010.


----------



## wbd (Nov 25, 2011)

Coming up on harvest for 2 Super Lemon Haze, we're at 13+ weeks of 12/12 + 4 weeks veg. Breeder suggests 10-12 weeks.

Sativas, love to smoke but fuck growing them from now on. I need some quick wins from now on.


----------



## tibberous (Nov 28, 2011)

Clearly 'vertical growing' is the best forum for this post...


----------



## titycaca (Nov 28, 2011)

If you guys are fans of sativas you should check out the Cinderella 99 "C99" if you haven't heard of her yet. sativa dominant with only a 7-8 week flowering time. Check her out.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 28, 2011)

titycaca said:


> If you guys are fans of sativas you should check out the Cinderella 99 "C99" if you haven't heard of her yet. sativa dominant with only a 7-8 week flowering time. Check her out.


Dude not to be a dick but that lovely girl has been in the cycle since '05 ... C99 was released in '99 .. Old news...
Now the a-13bx by tga...!! That shit is a stark improvement on the og a-13 for sure worth a look for the sativa lover..


----------



## April87st (Dec 14, 2011)

I like this forum, he solved my many problems, thank you


----------



## ale420 (Dec 26, 2011)

can we see sum pictures!!!!


----------



## CatatonicChronic (Dec 28, 2011)

wbd said:


> Coming up on harvest for 2 Super Lemon Haze, we're at 13+ weeks of 12/12 + 4 weeks veg. Breeder suggests 10-12 weeks.
> 
> Sativas, love to smoke but fuck growing them from now on. I need some quick wins from now on.


I know these are sativas and they gain a lot of height during flowering but you have to veg longer than 4 weeks, that is why that stinky bitch is taking so long because it wasn't ready, Sativas produce less chlorophyll with those skinny leaves than indacas do with those fat ones, which is the main reason for the long grow, not just the flower season but the veg season too. Look at where Sativas originate from, South America, Africa... hotter than hot places with long grow seasons and shorter winters. Sativas also grow differently from leaf shape to the lengthy vine-y appearance. Its unique grow characteristics such as physiology and life cycle are all unique to its genes which have adapted to its environment from the beginning..... If you don't let them mature before you flower than they will take longer than expected.


----------



## CatatonicChronic (Dec 28, 2011)

Its widely suggested, a general rule to follow, you should take the plants to a minimum of 60 days of vegetative growth before the plant will respond appropriately to shortened light period.


----------



## hoss12781 (Dec 28, 2011)

or you could just grow a sativa dom auto like super sativa from big buddah or auto assassin from short stuff. Either can give you 2 oz of pretty heady sativa bud in 60-70 days ... from seed.


----------



## CatatonicChronic (Dec 28, 2011)

Right, you're right, you could get some genetic masterpiece that has been engineered to do that, definately. Of course those genetics it gets are from breeding with in some indica and the refining it right? My comments were geared towards how sativas are meant to be grown. Also I've read several posts here and in other forums about being upset with the quality of seeds that they had gotten, maybe some of these genetics are just not melding and are just unpredictable.


----------



## CatatonicChronic (Dec 28, 2011)

or actually it would of been bred with the ruderalis for the auto quality huh?


----------



## CatatonicChronic (Dec 28, 2011)

*auto gene


----------



## hoss12781 (Dec 29, 2011)

Whatever it was bred with the quality is there and the smoke is on par with most sativa dom photoperiods that take way longer to finish and are notoriously difficult to grow well inside. I couldn't find the pics of my auto-assasin grows, the super sativa from big buddah pictured above. Gave 2 oz in 68 days from seed.


----------



## TheOrganic (Dec 29, 2011)

She looks good. Didn't know they made good auto sativa's. Kinda been outa the loop on auto's since my first time with them.


----------



## Druzil (Dec 29, 2011)

CatatonicChronic said:


> I know these are sativas and they gain a lot of height during flowering but you have to veg longer than 4 weeks, that is why that stinky bitch is taking so long because it wasn't ready, Sativas produce less chlorophyll with those skinny leaves than indacas do with those fat ones, which is the main reason for the long grow, not just the flower season but the veg season too. Look at where Sativas originate from, South America, Africa... hotter than hot places with long grow seasons and shorter winters. Sativas also grow differently from leaf shape to the lengthy vine-y appearance. Its unique grow characteristics such as physiology and life cycle are all unique to its genes which have adapted to its environment from the beginning..... If you don't let them mature before you flower than they will take longer than expected.



That might explain my sativa being at 8 weeks and still looking like it's got 4 weeks left. Let it get root bound for a week before i noticed, and I started 12/12 a week into veg. 
So am I looking at a 12 week plant here?


----------



## hoss12781 (Dec 30, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> She looks good. Didn't know they made good auto sativa's. Kinda been outa the loop on auto's since my first time with them.


Yeah man I almost wrote them off a couple years back but they have seriously grown leaps and bounds in terms of selection and potency since the original lowryder, which was kinda crappy if you ask me. I regularly trade my auto bud with photoperiod growers I know and never get complaints (just like to have several kinds in my headstash)


----------



## VanishingToaster (Dec 30, 2011)

Bom Shankar said:


> I have two Tangerine Dreams that are now at day 100 (Barney's Farms says 70 days LOL). One of them might be done at 102, but the other one looks like it will be way past 120 days (17 weeks haha). But it is totally frosted and smells like tangerines lots of pistils; mostly white a little orange (about 10%). The trichomes are still clear on that one (the 102 day one is starting to get cloudy). They were both very slow flowering phenotypes; I'm guessing they lean towards Neville's Haze flowering time.



my BF TD is on about day 60 and i'd say shes bout 50% orange pistils and nearly 100% cloudy. First person i've seen with dodgy genetics from Barneys. ul man


----------



## hoss12781 (Dec 30, 2011)

really I've heard a lot of people complain about Barney's genetics and voice their opinion that the HTCC is more or less a bullshit marketing ploy. That being said I grew some Barney's Pineapple Express autoflowers and was happy with the end result.


----------



## CatatonicChronic (Dec 30, 2011)

off subject but have any of you had mexican weed? ever been to a border state and get an oz for $50? schwagger schwag... but anyhow, what would you think about refining that strain..., I mean they are sativa dominant right? you could probably weed out a few strains and work with that? or do you think that they've fucked up those genetics so bad for so long there is no coming back from that hahaha lol, no but some of that bud is decent(when compared to its crappier counterparts that is) they just fuck it up when they transport it, they brick it and they don't let it dry right and cure first, ammonia and mold smells... the list goes on and on. I'm almost done with my first grow and I grew from seed, bag seeds, ended up with two hermies and one bushy one kind of on the indica side. The two herms are probably seeds from mexico that I've kept from sacks that I thought looked interesting and smoked decently well for what it was and went through. With my herms I clipped off the balls and only ended up with a few seeds that I clipped off or plucked out, but both have some nice looking colas. One of the herms smells like juicy fruit and the other smells kind of peppery and spicy, and my bushy indica looking one like honey. With the differences that I've already had it makes me curious about trying to get a good mexican sativa that I've already got, probably got that is. What do you think, is it worth the effort even if I get another couple of different unique plants? It would make an interesting thread none the less huh?


----------



## Meintool (Dec 30, 2011)

so you can still grow a hermie plant and get decent buds just by cutting the balls off? what happens if you dont cut the balls off? then you just get seedy schwag weed?


----------



## CatatonicChronic (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, I'll post new pics tonight, you'd be surprised. First grow and everything so dont expect much haha jk, but yeah I had a couple that were straight males one was a female and two were herms. I just clipped the nuts off as they were big enough to distinguish between the pistols, and these buds smell very stinky and have lots of trichs. Who knows it could be super duper dank since its like a mutant haha


----------



## hoss12781 (Jan 1, 2012)

you can have great plants from bag seeds, however the probability for a massive fuck up is always looming. For me and my garden I'll go ahead and plunk down on avg 10 usd a seed for some quality genetics. I'm a small home hobby garden though, not really into adventure growing since I can only keep a few plants as my state's laws are better than some but antiquated compared to others.


----------



## hoss12781 (Jan 1, 2012)

Meintool said:


> so you can still grow a hermie plant and get decent buds just by cutting the balls off? what happens if you dont cut the balls off? then you just get seedy schwag weed?


tons of shitty hermi seeds and the bud quality is severely decreased. In most cases (unless you have a few harmless bananas you can snip) it's just better to rid yourself of them as it'll fuck up any other fem plant in the vicinity.


----------



## CatatonicChronic (Jan 3, 2012)

I have to disagree, first grow and everything but I managed to keep the pollenating to a minimal and ended up with 9 nice colas off of two hermies. I've smoked some bottom bud stuff from both of these plants and have gotten high/slightly stoned. I'd suggest that if you had a huge room of sensimilla, yeah get rid of that herm, but if you start with a handful of plants and 2 out of 3 you end up with are herms and they are healthy, then I'd say go for it!!!!!!


----------

